#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >      Natural Gas Dehydration

## Esam

** H2S**CO2* .                                                   (                  )      *  Separators* .
* **  6-8*     * LPG plant* * * (***[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*)   .                                                  /    .
**  .**

                   :                      
                  -           .

                :                         
**                    -                          .
   -* *  .**
  -* *  .**
  -* *  .**
  -* *  .* *                   :                          
-                   ()    (*Ib/MMscf*).
                 -   *  Dew Point*.
 -  *  Volume Concentration**  ppmv*.
 -  *  Volume Concentration**  ppmm*.


**                   :                        
                  -    ( ).
  -    ().
          .*    *                 :        *   Dew Point Depression* 
                   -   .
  -    *  Lean Glycol*.
  -  *  Trays**  Contactor*.
                  -    .
* Inlet Gas Temperature*                                              .  
                      (10-57)                              57                                                           .
**  
:**
                                  .                              .
**                                                                      ,                               ,      ,                                             ,                              .**
**                                                     (- 10 )                           ,                         (- 10  ) .* *   :
**                  Ý.** .**
**                  ȝ.***  Molecular Seals* .**
**                  ʝ.**.**
**                  ˝.** .**
**                  ̝.** .*

 *      :
 1.                    :                                             *  weight percent*.
                2.     .
                3.       .
                4.   *  Temperature Range*                  :                               .
                                 5.              .

* DEG**                  TEG*                                            .       :
 -       .
 -    .
 -  .
 -    .
 -      .
 -   .

                                   .*
  *:                  * *                                                          , ,                     .
**  .**
    .                                                                          . 
*  *
  :     
                                              :
                  -                * *  .**
  -                * *                       210  .                        .
  -                * *                   .**
  -                * *                   .**
                    -                            .        *  (89-99,95)                  % * 
   :                          
* 
 *  -                *    *                  (*EG*)**  *  OH(C2H4)OH* 
**                                                    ,                           .**
  -                *     *                  (*DEG*)**  * OH(C2H4O)2H*
* *                                             ,      * (157,2                  - 171,1)*   .
-                *       TEG*   *  OH(C2H4O)3H *  
*  206*  (                                             ),                                 ,                       * (190,6                   204,4 )*  .
                  -* *(*TREG*)**  *  OH(C2H4)4H*  
                                                                       (10 )                                                        ,                       *  (207,2                   221,1)*.**
** * Tri                  Ethylene Glycol*                    (*TEG*)**.
**  
 *  Dew Point*                      :    -   -   *  Trays* -                       .                                                                 .                         *  57*  .                                                   .        *  21*                       .*  * *                       [table]
[TR]
[TD="align: center"]                              ** [/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                              **[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                              *DEG*[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                              *TEG*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]


[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**                               Formula[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"][/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          C4H10O3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          C6H14O4[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Molecular                              Weight[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"][/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          106[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          150[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]                             **                               20/20C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          kg/lt[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          1,1184[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          1,1254[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]                             **                               25/25C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          kg/lt[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          1,1160[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          1,1220[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]** Boiling                              Point  ** [/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          245[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          287[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**                               Decomposition                              Point[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          164[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          206[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Freezing                              Point[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          - 9[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          - 6[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Specific                              Viscosity **                              0 C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Centipoise [/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          127[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          155[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Specific                              Viscosity **                              25 C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Centipoise [/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          29[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          34[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Specific                              Heat **                              25 C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Kcal*/*kg.C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          0,550[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          0.540[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Specific                              Heat **                              100 C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Kcal*/*kg.C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          0,610[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          0,615[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Specific                              Heat **                              180 C[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Kcal*/*kg.C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          0,680[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          0,695[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Evaporation                              Heat ** ** **[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          Kcal*/*kg.C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          83,3[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          99,5[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**  **                              Flash                              Point[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          C[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          135[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          154[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="width: 317, align: center"]**                               Surface                              Tension[/TD]
[TD="width: 114, align: center"]                                                          dine/cm2[/TD]
[TD="width: 116, align: center"]                                                          44[/TD]
[TD="align: center"]                                                          45[/TD]
[/TR]
[/table]
    **  DEG**  164 C**  96%**  TEG**  204C*                      (  )     *  98.9%*                      .*    *                       :     *                       TEG**                       DEG* 
                    : 
*                       DEG*:**
                      1.  *                       H2O**                       CO2*                          .
     2.    .
     3.   *                       TEG*.
*                       DEG*:
                      1.                          .
     2.        *                       95%*                         .*    **                       TEG*:**
                      1.  *                       H2O**                       CO2*                          .
     2.    .
     3.     *                       97%*                      .**
*                       TEG*:
                      1.                       *                       DEG* .
     2.*    *   .                            .*    *

:
*1. Gas                      Dehydration Using Glycol, Manning & Thompson, LSU*.
* 2.  Gas Plants part.1 / ENI  Corporate University
See More:     Natural Gas Dehydration

----------

